# Discounts



## darkwater_soul (Nov 6, 2007)

I am probably in the few here, but I feel like discounts given out are WROMG. I work for Sephora, and we are coming up on our Friends and Family event. Friends and Family, not random people off the Internet. I don't appreciate how a few folks got it in thier heads to take our FF code and give it out. Maybe I'm taking this too seriously, but it's right up there with giving out your employee discount to someone random! I don't like it! How do you all feel about it?

EDIT - Remember that I am putting my opinion up here for suggestion, and for discussion. Be civil, don't call me greedy, I don't think that I am being that at all. It's not like I am personally taking profits home everyday from this company. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am following the knowledge of MY store only recieving so many per cast member, only to hand those out, and not to accept online codes. It's not even advertised on the website. I apologize if I came off kinda harsh, but just realize I didn't realize some things.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm trying to follow your point of view---if the discount is used far more than anticipated, perhaps in future the discounts would be few and far between? 

Though I think about the flipside: Companies would anticipate this--they normally would run through several scenarios as A) not offer more of a discount than comfortable with and B) would know that just using a code in a shopping basket could definitely occur (we're all friends on this board, aren't we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I think it helps drum up more business (people are more likely to either make an order or buy more in their order.)

In order to try and prevent abuse of a "family and friends" discount, they would have to have some kind of traceability or limit--only immediate family/same address as employee, input the employee info (or whatever) to keep it more secure. They would have ways to limit it if they found it to be a problem. 

I've not used the code nor do I plan to (broke student) but that's my analysis.


----------



## COBI (Nov 7, 2007)

In many ways, I do think you are taking it too seriously.  At the stores in my area, Friends and Family promotional pieces are handed out like free candy.  

The company DOES want people to use the code if it increases sales.  I, for one, don't typically buy from Sephora, but did use the recent FF code online for an order of over $150.  So, if you multiply that by other additional sales, I doubt the company would complain.

If Sephora didn't want it distributed, they would make it more difficult to duplicate or transfer.  I think Gigglegirl is accurate in the fact that companies do anticipate this distribution, and in many cases,  begin the distribution themselves.

Your store is having a F&F event, but the online code is good for about 3 weeks.

Not for nothing, but "Friends & Family" isn't really about your friends and family, it's a marketing promotion and nothing more.  To Sephora corporate (and other companies who do them), it is just another sale or special.  The genius of the promotion is that it makes people feel like they are special.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree. It almost sounds as if you're salty about people getting discounts or posting them here. If Sephora doesn't have a problem with it, I wouldn't worry about it either. However, if it bothers you that much, bring it to their attention. I would LOVE to hear their response. If they wanted it to be "exclusive" they could absolutely do it. Ask Nordstrom.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 7, 2007)

i agree with all that has been said.  if Sephora really wanted to limit it to friends and family only, then they should give employees a few cards to hand out (and which can only be redeemed in stores) and not give out an internet code.  that code is basically a free-for-all, making it hard to track.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 7, 2007)

Friends and Family really isn't a big deal. I know for the Ulta Friends and Family online, yeah, that was probably kind of supposed to be exclusive since you had to enter in a code along with a store number. BUT that was the only Friends and Family I have seen that has been kind of secretive. If the company is just going to give a random coupon code for 20% off, then they know it's going to be used by lots of people. I know Stila and Urban Decay have Friends and Family codes for their website sometimes and post them on myspace bulletins and through email. Obviously most of us don't work for Urban Decay or Stila so they are intentionally giving the codes out. 

When I worked for Macy's, it was my first job ever, and I thought that Friends and Family was going to be this exclusive thing and this one guy I went to school with asked if he could have a Friends and Family coupon when it was that time and I told him "I don't know" because I thought I was going to have only a couple of coupons to give away and of course I'd give them to people more close to me first. But it turns out that Macy's mass emailed their Friends and Family coupon that can be printed by customers and employees were given an unlimited amount of F&F coupons to give away. It ended up being nothing at all. The manager even had each register have coupons taped to it so we were allowed to scan the F&F coupon whenever we felt like it to random customers and I ended up giving everyone I rang up the discount. I'm not going to have people spend their extra hard earned money when they can save it and I won't get in trouble for it. Why not? 

It's thought to be exclusive, but it really isn't. Sorry! Employee discounts are different than Friends and Family, so there's no fraudulent questionable activity going on here. If it really was a problem, then Sephora would totally know about it when they see the large amount of invoices they receive of people using the Friends and Family discount.


----------



## marreyes38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_I am probably in the few here, but I feel like discounts given out are WROMG. I work for Sephora, and we are coming up on our Friends and Family event. Friends and Family, not random people off the Internet. I don't appreciate how a few folks got it in thier heads to take our FF code and give it out. Maybe I'm taking this too seriously, but it's right up there with giving out your employee discount to someone random! I don't like it! How do you all feel about it?_

 

I see where you're coming from and i respect your opinion, but i think you're just being greedy for not wanting others to get the discounts. I really dont see how others getting discounts could possibly affect you in any way, i mean its not like you own the company yourself and are losing money from giving away those discounts...Im sure sephora will be just fine if just a few more people get these discounts...Also if sephora doesnt want just anyone to use these discounts they should just make different codes that can only be redeemed once to prevent people from using it over and over again.


----------



## janelovesyou (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marreyes38* 

 
_Also if sephora doesnt want just anyone to use these discounts they should just make different codes that can only be redeemed once to prevent people from using it over and over again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly. Sephora isn't stupid. If they wanted to be really exclusive they could just generate 1-time use codes like other places do.
Also, this code was post everywhere on the internet not just on Specktra. I knew about it before I even saw it posted here.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 7, 2007)

I personally bought quite a bit last year using the FF discount, which I would have bought elsewhere had I not had the discount.  If nothing else, it is an incentive to hold off and place that 'big' order in November when the code is available. Probably a great time for them to move out some stock before the Holiday rush too!!

PS.. Sephora BETTER look at me as their FRIEND..


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 7, 2007)

Would you still have an issue with it if you were not - and didnt know anyone - working for them (and thus not having access to the discount)?

Ive never used the discount (and can say im probably never going to - i live in the UK), but as people said, its a major company, its a promotional tool and they are raking in a lot more money then if they reserved it solely for 'friends and family'. The term is an endearing one - things such as this subtly promotes customer loyalty, moral and sense of worth (subconciously they view it as meaning they are valued, cherished and important to the company). It sounds like a clever marketing ploy on top of a money making scheme. And if anyone wanted to 'abuse' the discount, then all the better!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, let me edit my original statement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think you guys understood my statement.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marreyes38* 

 
_I see where you're coming from and i respect your opinion, but i think you're just being greedy for not wanting others to get the discounts. I really dont see how others getting discounts could possibly affect you in any way, i mean its not like you own the company yourself and are losing money from giving away those discounts...Im sure sephora will be just fine if just a few more people get these discounts...Also if sephora doesnt want just anyone to use these discounts they should just make different codes that can only be redeemed once to prevent people from using it over and over again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think you are being a little rude calling me greedy.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I'm trying to follow your point of view---if the discount is used far more than anticipated, perhaps in future the discounts would be few and far between? 

Though I think about the flipside: Companies would anticipate this--they normally would run through several scenarios as A) not offer more of a discount than comfortable with and B) would know that just using a code in a shopping basket could definitely occur (we're all friends on this board, aren't we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I think it helps drum up more business (people are more likely to either make an order or buy more in their order.)

In order to try and prevent abuse of a "family and friends" discount, they would have to have some kind of traceability or limit--only immediate family/same address as employee, input the employee info (or whatever) to keep it more secure. They would have ways to limit it if they found it to be a problem. 

I've not used the code nor do I plan to (broke student) but that's my analysis._

 
Thank you so much for your input. I totally get what you are saying, and I didn't realize that it was so readily available.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I agree. It almost sounds as if you're salty about people getting discounts or posting them here. If Sephora doesn't have a problem with it, I wouldn't worry about it either. However, if it bothers you that much, bring it to their attention. I would LOVE to hear their response. If they wanted it to be "exclusive" they could absolutely do it. Ask Nordstrom._

 
I've worked for nordstrom's. I am a little salty about people posting the discount code, even though I realize I probably shouldn't be. I explained in my edited post.


----------



## marreyes38 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_I think you are being a little rude calling me greedy._

 
I think you really are taking it too seriously because I wasn't trying to insult you, and you would realize that if you read the entire comment...and like you said forums are for expressing your opinion, and like you expressed yours i expressed mine. You tell me how 
"*but I feel like discounts given out are WROMG*" and "*Friends and Family, not random people off the Internet*" doesnt sound a bit greedy to you. Again im not trying to insult you it just seems like you dont like hearing other people's opinions when they dont agree with yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also if you work for sephora i figure you should know by now that the friends and family event (like countless others) is just sephora's sale's scheme to get people to make that extra large order by saving them some extra cash while making them feel special. They dont literally mean "friends and family" This type of propaganda is what keeps the costumer coming back, and that my friend, is what sephora and every other company out there competing for our money really want...JUST THOUGHT YOU SHOULD KNOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




take care


----------



## astronaut (Nov 8, 2007)

Just for the record, I remember a FF2004, FF2005, and a FF2006 Friends and Family coupon code just like FF2007. Same time in the year (November) so Sephora totally knows what they are doing. If they are bothered by it then they are obviously not trying hard in making their discount exclusive. I can pretty much predict there will be a FF2008 next year.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 8, 2007)

uh oh you guys. I emailed Sephora customer service:

 Quote:

  Hello,

I've heard of the Friends and Family coupon 20% off FF2007. I do not work at Sephora or know anyone who does. Is it alright for me to use the coupon code?

Thank You

Elizabeth  
 
and got this reply

 Quote:

  Hi,

The Sephora Friends and Family offer is for friends and family of our employees whom work for our company; It has not been designed for other use.

If we can assist you further please feel free to contact us at www.sephora.com.

Sincerely,
Sephora Client Services  
 
HAHA. Well you know what? Screw you Sephora! I used the code, saved $30, and will continue using codes whenever I find them. If they want to be greedy then I'll just take my money elsewhere. Sephora sells stuff that Nordstrom and Macy's carry who usually have gift with purchases and Ulta as well for other brands who sometimes on rare occasions have in-store coupons for 20% off including prestige cosmetics.

Sephora does not offer gift with purchases or recycling programs like b2m. All they offer is Sephora Beauty Insider which gives you a crappy sample of some product your probably won't end up using anyway after you spend a wooping $100. The least they could do is have a yearly online coupon.


----------



## COBI (Nov 8, 2007)

But that would be the answer from any customer service department at companies that have these promos.  To get the real answer, you'd need to sit in on the marketing strategy meetings.

If the customer service person said anything else, wouldn't the "friends & family" feel like they weren't special anymore?


----------



## astronaut (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_If the customer service person said anything else, wouldn't the "friends & family" feel like they weren't special anymore?_

 
The Sephora customer service response sounded like "No, you aren't allowed to use the code and if you do you're a thief". 

Well you know what Sephora, I don't care lol.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 8, 2007)

I think it's just like what was mentioned above.  If they didn't want random people using it they would limit them & also not have a reusable code.  This is just giving them extra business, as people who might not normally buy from them, would have a good reason to now.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 22, 2007)

If it was truly only for friends and family they wouldn't allow it to be used online. Simple if you are an employee you would have to accompany that friend or family member to the store. That would solve it. 

JCPenney has a 'friends& family' that _everyone_ is invited too. They actually send out coupons to regular customers and those with cards. However you don't need a card to use that discount.


----------



## bebs (Nov 22, 2007)

a 'friends and family sale' is way different then an employee discount, yes if you were giving that out it would be a problem but thats why its called a SALE, they put it on sale. I know I for one would normally go to the stila website and nars, as well as others to get them directly 

so instead of not getting a sale, they get me to buy all my stuff though them.. I think thats a good thing if your in marketing and thinking about their profits over all.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 20, 2007)

i think we're ALL friends of sephora. hahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. we give them our hard earned money... what more does a friend want?


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 22, 2007)

i dont see what the problem is really... when i worked in a clothing store i had my discount card and i let my friends, family get discount and even my bfs family!  one time this random lil girl wanted to buy some jeans she handed me the money but i counted it and she didnt have enough.. she was about 12, she was about £4 short so i gave her discount coz im nice like that.  I just think its nice to help people, i would expect the same back! when i go to makeup counters i love getting free samples and i love it when they give me like 10 samples of diff things and being nice... but what i think is greedy is when some snobby ones are like "we domnt give free samples unless you spend £x amount of money" they are only samples!
but yeh i really dont see why people are so bothered about others finding about how to get discount. its not the end of the world!


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 22, 2007)

I bet if you didnt work for Sephora and came across a friends and family code or a coupon you would jump for joy and use it without thinking twice.


----------



## COBI (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i dont see what the problem is really... when i worked in a clothing store i had my discount card and i let my friends, family get discount and even my bfs family!_

 
Anywhere that I worked in retail (no longer in retail), sharing the *employee discount* was strictly forbidden and, in most cases, was listed as possible grounds for termination.  Some stores allowed purchases to be made for immediate family (but not by them), but none of them allowed for passing the discount to friends, etc.

Some reasons for employee discounts are 1. to provide an additional low-cost benefit (store still makes cost on the product) and 2. to have employees using/promoting their products (whether its makeup, jewelry or clothing, etc.)

Employee discounts and "friends & Family" promotions are generally completely different policies.


----------



## kikidkilla (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't think it is a big deal, the company is making a profit anyways


----------



## Gretl Irina (Dec 5, 2013)

It's all about marketing guys!! If it feels exclusive and special, that's even more incentive to want to use it!

  Of course the marketing firm at Sephora knows everyone uses it. That is the intended goal. It's been proven in many studies that the reason that sales and coupons work so well is because you feel good and are excited to be getting a 'discount'. Of course, everything is marked up so that the store is making a profit, so when a sale occurs, they are usually just making less of that profit.


----------

